# Geez this party really died



## Feanorian (Mar 13, 2007)

just thought i'd put that out there


----------



## baragund (Mar 13, 2007)

Feanorian, fellow Scholar! How have you been? Still playing ball?


----------



## Uminya (Mar 13, 2007)

If there's a bottle of champagne and a pair of arctic snow owls at this party, I'm in.


----------



## Kementari (Mar 13, 2007)

All the liqour was stolen by a little old lady in a motorized cart


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Mar 13, 2007)

damn, how do you party without liquor?


----------



## Feanorian (Mar 14, 2007)

Kementari said:


> All the liqour was stolen by a little old lady in a motorized cart


thank you 


my work here is done

baragund yes i am still playing


see you all in 6-9 months


----------



## Feanorian (Mar 16, 2007)

Ok, I think TTF's big problem, besides of course the movies slowing down 

would have to be how many forums there are here


----------



## Wolfshead (Apr 1, 2007)

Erestor Arcamen said:


> damn, how do you party without liquor?


Beer. Also the reason why I'm nursing the worst headache ever today and frittering away my time on the internet rather than doing something outside.



Feanorian said:


> Ok, I think TTF's big problem, besides of course the movies slowing down
> 
> would have to be how many forums there are here


Good point - there's probably too many forums for the number of users. Also the lack of off-topic discussion, but I think that one's been done to death.


----------

